# Baby Goat - breathing heavy what to do?



## Ericka

Blu was born 12/27
She Has been acting strange today and when I came down to check on her she now appears to be panting - very short breaths - what do I do?? 

She took some water, but sideways in her mouth and acted like she was going to throw up if that makes sense ... 

Current rectal temp = 105.5


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sounds like pneumonia.

The panting is probably due to fluid in the lungs making it hard to breathe. If it is pneumonia is sounds like it is a bad case of it. I wouldn't waste any time on this. She already has a pretty high fever. Glad you took her temp!

You should get your vet out asap. I know you are new to goats and I personally would have already had calls out to the vet.

Hope your little baby pulls thru 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

x2!  This isn't something you want to mess around with.  She has a temp, her breathing is labored...  please call a vet!

Good luck!


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh yeah, that's a vet call.


----------



## Latestarter

The pros have spoken! Can't disagree. I hope little Blu pulls through.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Any update @Ericka ? You have me worried about Blu


----------



## Latestarter

Waiting like an expectant dad here... Hope all is well.


----------



## babsbag

Ditto, only I'm the expectant Grandma. Hope Blu is ok


----------



## Latestarter

Just checked and it appears she hasn't been on since her original post  I sure hope  she took that kid to a vet!


----------



## Southern by choice

@Ericka
With this crazy weather we are having in NC...
snow & ice storm at 7 degrees then up to 60 degrees a few days later this can happen pretty quick.

Hope your lil' one is ok.

Very good that you caught that there was something wrong and you took temperature right away!


----------



## Ericka

Sorry - It has been CRAZY! I gave up and thought ... if this was my kid where would I be? It was at the doctors! 

Baby Blu has pneumonia  She is on OxyTet twice a day and then something else for the pain/temp 3x a day... 

Her temp was 103.3 and holding since 9pm so that is excellent news! She is eating an drinking water slowly. Momma Bella is being a pain and has yet to nurser her... so, I am less than thrilled with her at the moment.

Blu is still laboring to breathe and when the shots are given she faints and then literally starts panting like a dog. Poor sweet girl. We are keeping an eye on her with a temp check every couple hours and trying to keep things as normal as possible with extra cuddles. Thank you ALL for your words of wisdom... turns out being a mom of children is really close to that of a goat


----------



## Latestarter

Whew... so glad you got the vet involved and didn't wait! OK, so now we hope the meds work their magic! Please let us know how your little girl is doing as time progresses. Hope she pulls through!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ericka said:


> I gave up and thought


I think we are all glad you received the advice given and you got her to the vet.  Anytime you have temp or anytime labored breathing it is always a vet call. 


Ericka said:


> She is on OxyTet twice a day and then something else for the pain/temp 3x a day...


That is unusual Oxy tet is usually  given 72 hours apart... unless this is the fast acting form. Usually penn for 2x day treatmenys... odd.
Although I have never had a goat with pneumonia so not completely sure of treatment but curious about the Oxytet.


Ericka said:


> when the shots are given she faints and then literally starts panting like a dog.


You need to let the vet know about this... this is not normal...
you do not want an allergic reaction.

Thanks for letting us all know.
It means alot to us.


----------



## Ericka

She is a fainting goat... all the babies are  

We found out when placing baby chicks in the same pen with them. The baby chicks flapped their wings and got all excited being outside in the grass the first time and those sweet babies all fell over stiff. When we rescued Bella & Babes they said that she was a pygmy goat.. which was wrong, I am not surprised she ended up with mixed babies. 

Maggie thought that the mostly white girl was a fainting mix when disbudding her but it was not a true faint just stiff legs. If that makes sense. The momma does not have a true faint and fall over, but her back legs get really stiff and she runs bowlegged.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I had wondered if maybe they had some FG in there but figured better to just say something. 
The panting though is still not normal.


----------



## Ericka

Update: She appears to be back to normal (breathing wise) which is wonderful. She is now experiencing some stiffness at the shot sites.. she goes back for a check up in 2 days on Friday... but wanted to let everyone know I think that she will pull through! WOOHOO


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's great!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------

